# A VERY big thank you to all who have helped. Especially Atlantic...



## J187 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

AFTER


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wowzers! I hope my basement turns out that nice!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! How very very nice.
Hope mine will be as nice. You did it so fast (only a few months).

....one year for me and still going.......... 


I'd miss that wood panelling. Are you sure you did the right thing? :jester: 

I agree with you about Atlantic. 

(I'd hire him without any references. Even without seeing his face.) :wink:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*J187*

Can I ask what is behind that cupboard on the wall behine the vase?

(Electrical panel?)


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Can I ask what is behind that cupboard on the wall behine the vase?
> 
> (Electrical panel?)


Yup, you guessed it. That's the service panel. 

You've hit the one year mark huh? Well you are doing a larger area than me and Am I mistaken or didn't you hand screw a bunch of the work?? I do think I did a fair amount of work in fairly good time when you factor in that I had to learn much of what I was doing as I went along. I rebuilt the entire ledge, the soffits, reran all the electrical and HVAC. Reinsulated everything, redid the suspended ceiling, built the two built in shelves, all the molding work, drywall and mudding, paint... really everything.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

J187 said:


> Yup, you guessed it. That's the service panel.
> 
> You've hit the one year mark huh? Well you are doing a larger area than me and Am I mistaken or didn't you hand screw a bunch of the work?? I do think I did a fair amount of work in fairly good time when you factor in that I had to learn much of what I was doing as I went along. I rebuilt the entire ledge, the soffits, reran all the electrical and HVAC. Reinsulated everything, redid the suspended ceiling, built the two built in shelves, all the molding work, drywall and mudding, paint... really everything.


The basement is approx. 900 square feet. in total.
2 rooms.

I have done all the framing, (screwed in by hand) (yes I am crazy).
All the vapor barrier, little electrical work. Insulation. Soffits.

Also, I did not work on it from June to October at all.
But right now, I am drywalling. I have already done the small room ceiling. 
And boy do I have a lot of taping to do.  

But hopefully, one day soon............ I'll be done.
By the way, (don't tell anyone, but I am also screwing in the drywall by hand).

:huh: (Pilot hole, then take out my nice little screw driver and put the screw in.
I just love it when I can sink it just perfectly.)

Total control.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I may have asked this before, but what is the reason for all the manual labor??


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Reason for all the manual labour, is that I have no time pressure, and I don't want to buy more tools which I don't think I will use again.

(I like doing things the hard way :jester: )


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi yummy mummy

I got the chance to look at the pictures of your project. You did a beautiful job. I am glad that we got the chance to be a part of your project. Good luck on your future projects.

Rusty


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks carrierman.

Glad to see you back here.
I'm slowly coming along with my project.
I have received a tremendous amount of help here on this forum.

Hope everything is well with you.


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

*wow*

Looks Great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

tkristi said:


> Looks Great!!:thumbsup:


Thanks. It doesn't feel right to be done though. I feel strange relaxing at night.


----------



## powerjack (Dec 7, 2007)

Incredible basement! This has inspired me to clean mine out and make it into a game room.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great. But the built in bookcase under the electric panel is a violation of code. Too late now for your project but if anyone else is remodeling keep in mind that the area in front of the electric panel can't be blocked.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

jogr said:


> Looks great. But the built in bookcase under the electric panel is a violation of code. Too late now for your project but if anyone else is remodeling keep in mind that the area in front of the electric panel can't be blocked.


 
Does the code give exact proximities? I had a friend of the family who is a home inspector look at that. He said that as long as there is an area that is (I don't remember his exact dimensions) but it was something like 36" high and 6' to ceiling extending out 36" that you could stand in and easily reach and access the panel, then it is ok. Is this not the case?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

J187 said:


> Does the code give exact proximities? I had a friend of the family who is a home inspector look at that. He said that as long as there is an area that is (I don't remember his exact dimensions) but it was something like 36" high and 6' to ceiling extending out 36" that you could stand in and easily reach and access the panel, then it is ok. Is this not the case?


Technically, your friend is incorrect. Jogr is 100% correct. The space 36" out from the panel and 30" wide across the panel is space that is dedicated to electrical. As a building inspector, I encounter this issue with casework pretty often, and have to be reasonable about enforcing it. I sometimes look the other way when small ledges or shallow bookcases are present, provided that easy access to the panel is achieved.:whistling2:

The basement looks great.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Is anyone else not seeing the "after" pictures?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

proofer said:


> Is anyone else not seeing the "after" pictures?


They are there for me. Also, they are on the same server as the others....

Try right clicking where they should be and selecting the "show picture" option from the shortcut menu.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep. I already tried that. Well, anyway, I'm sure the pictures show some great improvements.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Can you see this:?


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, thanks, I can see it now. What a great basement that is. I sure like that wall color.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

thekctermite said:


> Technically, your friend is incorrect. Jogr is 100% correct. The space 36" out from the panel and 30" wide across the panel is space that is dedicated to electrical. As a building inspector, I encounter this issue with casework pretty often, and have to be reasonable about enforcing it. I sometimes look the other way when small ledges or shallow bookcases are present, provided that easy access to the panel is achieved.:whistling2:
> 
> The basement looks great.


Thanks. I think the only time this would become a problem is if someone brought up the code in reference and challenged our interpretation I guess. In other words, there is no problem whatsoever working in the panel from in front of the shelf. Maybe the pictures are decieving but I have no problem accessing all sides of that panel and I'm 5'9". I hope it never becomes an issue, but thanks for your assessment!


----------

